# New life into a old smoker



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

I picked this up off Craigslist today for a steal. It was homemade, and sitting in someones back yard for what seems to be an eternity. Needs a lot of love as far as wheels, fixing rust spots, etc.

The cooking chamber is made out of 20" wide pipe, 33" long (I think 1/8 thick), and so is the firebox (17" long, made out of 20" pipe). I am researching what the dimensions need to be from the firebox to the cooking chamber, without much luck. Some of the formulas are pretty confusing.

Any suggestions as to what wheels I should use? This sucker is pretty heavy. I want to use solid wheels, so I don't have to worry about air pressure. 

For some reason, I remember someone telling me that the firebox should be mounted half way down on the cooking chamber, and whoever built this one didn't follow that rule. I also want to cut the old firebox out, and use a round piece of pipe.

I would like to start learning how to smoke ribs/briskets and cook beer can chickens on Ol' Ugly in my back yard.

I am open to any and all suggestions/feedback, thank you.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks like a 4 1/2'' grinder with sanding disc and a few cans of black heat paint,with 2 swivel casters for the front and you'll be set to start cooking.The bottom shelf don't look so good.I think your fire box is going to be just fine.I'd sure use it before making any drastic changes.Looks positioned just like my Lyfe Tyme. Good find and have fun.


----------



## day0970 (May 21, 2004)

Looks like a David Klose pit too.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

There is a pretty good sized hole in the main cooking chamber where it meets the firebox, and the door for the firebox broke off when we were moving it. 

I am semi-tempted to start with brand new pipe and make my own, depending on cost and if the neighbor will let me borrow his welder for a weekend or 2. 

Please keep the advice coming.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

feldons pit calculator will give you a good idea about firebox opening placement. Make a new firebox, clean up the cooking area and get to cooking


----------



## bbquman (Oct 1, 2005)

I saw that pit on CL too, FYI there's a 20" firebox for sale on there too


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

bbquman said:


> I saw that pit on CL too, FYI there's a 20" firebox for sale on there too


Have a link?

Thanks for the reply

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

OK, I think I have made some progress, at least in my head. 

I have been playing around with the pit calculators, and here is what I have come up with, but still have a few questions. 

My cooking chamber will need a little love to fix the hole, so I am going to buy a 6" piece of 20" pipe, and cut out the rusted part, and put in new metal. 

As far as the firebox, I think I will go with a 18" piece of pipe that is 14" long.

The calculators tell me that if my opening from the firebox to the cooking chamber is half moon, that it needs to be 8.52 inches. Does that mean 8.5 inches wide?

Forgive me for all the questions.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Hope this helps. That forum is full of knowledgeable folks willing to help.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/144136/firebox-to-cooking-chamber-opening


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

I was bored the other day, so I went to town with the cut off wheel. I took off the lid for the cooking chamber, because it wasn't fitting flush, and also cut off the rusted firebox. I have decided to go with a 18" long piece of 16" pipe for the firebox. 

I have played with Feldon's calculator, and figured out that the firebox to cooking chamber needs to be 28.95 square inches, and that the half moon opening needs to be 8.59 inches. I am still confused as to where to weld the firebox onto the cooking chamber. I think I am overthinking this, but want to make sure, and I only want to do this once. A 9 inch opening doesn't seem like a lot to me at all. 

Thanks for reading, and any thoughts/ideas are welcome.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Forgot to update this thread. Finally finished 'Shirley' and have cooked a few pork butts, 1 brisket, a bunch of racks of ribs, and a few cobblers. Here are a few pics. Will probably step up the smoking/grilling when the temps cool off and football gets going.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Good job. Looks like shes blowing blue smoke!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish I hadn't found that website by Feldons to calculate all my dimensions.
Spent most of the day Saturday adding 3 ft. to my stack.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Looking great Hog_Down!!!!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------

